# hi. anyone who can help, please do



## Emma Jane (Mar 17, 2011)

hi ive just been diagnosed a few weeks ago and am sightly scared. i would like as much help as possible and am currently going to yewtree house for support lesson things where they explain everything. im really enjoying them as after the sessions i can chat to the other people and they are really helpful and supportive but next week is my last session and i don't know what to do. i would really like some kind of other group to go to but i cant seem to get any info. anyone help??? =S


----------



## Klocky (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi, Emma and welcome.

Unfortunately I know absolutely nothing about groups in the Liverpool area, but there are load of absolutely brilliant helpful people on this forum and I'm sure that somebody will have some info for you.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Emma Jane, welcome to the forum  It can be scary when you are first diagnosed, but try not to worry - there are lots of friendly, helpful people here who will be happy to answer your questions or support you when you need a sympathetic ear  It's great that you've been having the sessions with other people with diabetes because it really helps to know that there are others who know what you are going through and you're not alone. It's a good idea to try and keep in touch with those that you have met so you can swap stories and experiences as you learn more 

I'd suggest you have a look at our 'Useful Links' thread: http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=10406

There's also a great book that you might be able to get from the library, that tells you all you need to know about living with Type 1 (well, nearly everything!) Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults by Ragnar Hanas.

Please feel free to ask any questions - nothing is considered 'silly' - and we'll try our best to answer them


----------



## margie (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Emma Jane - I am not surprised that you are feeling scared, you are probably still in a state of  shock. Don't worry we all go through that - theres a lot to get your heard around but you'll get there. If there is anything you are unsure of just ask.

Are you under Aintree Hospital  or Alder Hey ? I go to the Royal.

I have not heard of Yew Tree House - is the course your doing just on diabetes or other stuff. Could you ask the people running the course what other information and groups are available. 

Your Mum and Dad might like to look at this site (you probably don't think of yourself as a child - but they may be finding things hard to - and it has some info that they could find useful to help with school etc.

http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org/

- they may then be able to find some other people around your age nearby so you don't feel so alone. 

Ask as many questions as you like.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi EmmaJane 

Welcome to the forum. 

Lots of helpful advice and support here. Feel free to rant, moan or ask any questions, nothing is too silly to ask!

M


----------



## margie (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Emma - just read your posts in the other threads.

Can you or your Mum ask your Diabetes Nurse if the clinic at Alder Hey has a counsellor attached to it - who could talk to you and help you get things straights. You are still very much in shock - such a lot to take in.


----------



## Emma Jane (Mar 17, 2011)

thanks for all the links and things. im under alder hey at the moment but am turning 16 in december so i dont know what will happen then. my mums the one who found me this and i have no doubt she will take a look later. the yew tree house is a children and parent place i think. most of the displays are on other things and if it werent for sue, the diabetic nurse specialist, i would never have known it had anthing on diabetes there. me and mum are going back next tuesday so we will ask more questions then but untill then ill keep searching x


----------



## Emma Jane (Mar 17, 2011)

margie said:


> Hi Emma - just read your posts in the other threads.
> 
> Can you or your Mum ask your Diabetes Nurse if the clinic at Alder Hey has a counsellor attached to it - who could talk to you and help you get things straights. You are still very much in shock - such a lot to take in.



ill remember to ask that on tuesday. thanks x


----------



## margie (Mar 17, 2011)

Emma are you on 2 or 4 injections a day?

You should get you Mum to ask for information on adjusting your insulin based on what you are eating and your readings. Information on what to do when you are ill and what to do if you sugar levels go low.

She should ask your Dr for blood glucose strips. If you have an Optium Exceed meter get the Dr to prescribe Blood ketone strips, or if you haven't ask for the urine strips. (The blood ones are better - tell you what's happening now). Also get some extra insulin pens in case the ones you have break - doesn't happen often but best to have one in.

You shouldn't have to buy a meter - your Nurse should be able to get you one for free. If not get your Mum to contact a meter manufacturer who will give you one for free.

Print out the messages you need and show your Mum - and let her take thing from there.

Good luck for Tuesday.


----------



## Emma Jane (Mar 18, 2011)

thanks, ill get my mum to read all this an we'll print off/write down anything we need. im on at least 1injection of lantus a day and 1 unit of novorapid for every 10 carbs apart from at breakfast. my lunch readings were low, 3.7/3.8, so at breakfast i count the carbs then take off two. it worked yesterday but thats when i started it so i dont really know much yet


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2011)

Emma Jane said:


> thanks, ill get my mum to read all this an we'll print off/write down anything we need. im on at least 1injection of lantus a day and 1 unit of novorapid for every 10 carbs apart from at breakfast. my lunch readings were low, 3.7/3.8, so at breakfast i count the carbs then take off two. it worked yesterday but thats when i started it so i dont really know much yet



Sounds like you're already starting to pick things up Emma, it will get easier and better as time goes on


----------



## macast (Mar 18, 2011)

welcome to the forum Emma.  we are a friendly bunch so if you have any questions just ask away.... there will be someone who can answer.  we have good ears and sometimes people want a rant.... that is ok too.  diabetes is difficult to get to grips with.... but there is loads of help here


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 18, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum Emma 

This is a great place to come for support. Lots of people with lots of knowledge so any worries or questions this is the place to ask


----------



## chrismbee (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Emma Jane and welcome from me too 

It is undoubtedly daunting, at first, but you will get to grips with it all, especially if you want to.  The thing is that nothing, in isolation, is particularly difficult - it just gets more interesting as you begin to look at the combination of stuff.
I was 18 when first diagnosed, so can understand a bit how you must be feeling. I know my mum took the news a lot harder than I did - she still worries about me now and I'm ..... well, let's just say I'm a bit older!
This forum is a genuinely helpful and supportive community and I'm sure that you (and mum!) will learn a lot from the experiences of others, in a similar position to you.
Ask loads of questions and keep you chin up.
It will also help if you keep your sense of humour engaged, as there is just a bit of silliness on theses pages (usually posted by certain members - they know who they are, don't you klucks!)


----------



## Natalie123 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Emma, Welcome to the forum. I was diagnosed when I was 16, it was a big shock but my Mum was great and my DSN at the time was brilliant - she phoned me every day at first and then every week. It sounds like you have got a good understanding of things already - well done  - I have only just learnt about carb counting now and its been 7 years. Have you looked on the diabetes uk website for support groups near you? I guess you have probably already seen this but here it is anyway:
http://www.diabetes.org.uk/How_we_help/Local_support_groups/
and for young people: http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/My-life/


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 18, 2011)

A warm welcome to the forum from me, Emma Jane.

Andy


----------



## Fandange (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Emma Jane,

sorry to hear about your diagnosis! Coming here and asking for help is a great idea though, for you and for your family.


I am also on the CWD mailing list (my sons are 15 next week and 10,both T1 like you) and there are parents from your area on that mailing list as well. I am sure you will get access to some great local support from there!

Good luck and take care xx


----------



## lizabetic (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Emma, I was about your age when I was diagnosed too! I'm 19 now.
(ah wow, just realised i'm 19)
It is scary, seeing so many doctors and nurses you don't know whether your coming or going!! 
If you ever want a chat feel free to message me  I'd be happy to help, even if you just want a rant! xxx


----------



## teapot8910 (Mar 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Emma Jane  x


----------



## Emma Jane (Mar 19, 2011)

thanks everyone for the help and support. 
i dont know about you but i felt really sly and selfish last night watching comic relief, especially when david tennant was in that hospital. i felt especially bad for complaining about my diabetes when he pointed out that poor little kid with diabetes caused by malaria. it made me think how lucky we are to be able to get proper treatment for it when there are some people who cant and die because of it :'(


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 19, 2011)

Emma Jane said:


> thanks everyone for the help and support.
> i dont know about you but i felt really sly and selfish last night watching comic relief, especially when david tennant was in that hospital. i felt especially bad for complaining about my diabetes when he pointed out that poor little kid with diabetes caused by malaria. it made me think how lucky we are to be able to get proper treatment for it when there are some people who cant and die because of it :'(



What a lovely thoughtful girl you are Emma Jane. We sometime complain about our NHS but we are very very lucky really


----------



## Emma Jane (Mar 19, 2011)

yeah, especially compared to those poor little kids. that diabetic kid probably wont live long enough for comic relief to help but i sent the ?10 text anyway. i got really annoyed at my re teacher the other day for saying she told the headteacher not to give money to red nose day because it gives money to abortion clinics. we all had a rant to eachother at breaktime and most of us went and bought red noses after school that day


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 19, 2011)

I did the ?10 text as well............makes it so much easier doing it by text.

People always worse of than us isnt there.


----------



## Emma Jane (Mar 19, 2011)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> I did the ?10 text as well............makes it so much easier doing it by text.
> 
> People always worse of than us isnt there.



yeah, even if it isnt in poorer countries. that eastenders clip really scared me, im out after dark sometimes because of music. luckily its getting lighter now so i feel safer but its still scary =S


----------



## margie (Mar 19, 2011)

Emma Jane said:


> yeah, especially compared to those poor little kids. that diabetic kid probably wont live long enough for comic relief to help but i sent the ?10 text anyway. i got really annoyed at my re teacher the other day for saying she told the headteacher not to give money to red nose day because it gives money to abortion clinics. we all had a rant to eachother at breaktime and most of us went and bought red noses after school that day



You will find some Catholic schools won't hold Red Nose Events for that reason - but others will look at all the other activities that are being supported and will allow events. St Julie's had red nose day fundraisers.  Did your RE teacher have any other charities in mind ?

You seem more settled than when you first posted - how's your Mum doing with it all?


----------



## Emma Jane (Mar 20, 2011)

im not sure... we were all just trying to get her to admit that not all abortions are wrong, we didnt think to ask if she was going to give to other charities instead.
mum seems ok with it all but im not really sure she is. she hasnt really said anything about how she feels, just keeps asking about me. im more worried about her than the needles. they mostly dont hurt and even if they do then it doesnt last long. it seems like shes trying to keep it all from me as much as possible. shes taken to doing my injections when im at home but i dont mind that because it hurts more when i do it myself. its her 50th soon and i keep trying to get her to go back to ireland and stay with her sisters for it but i dont think she will. i can tell she wants to and i really think she needs the time away to just think about herself and relax a little but eventhough i know she really wants to she wont because shes too worried about me. i wish she would just accept that ill be fine without her for a week or so and she can go and enjoy herself.


----------



## margie (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Emma Jane - I looked at the link posted earlier in the thread to support groups - they run one for parents at Alder Hey. Maybe if she goes there she'll be able to talk to people who understand her position.

Have you another relative who you could stay with if she went to Ireland - I know you mentioned and aunt and uncle. If your Mum knew you were staying with someone she could trust she might feel more like going.


----------

